

Foreign hackers attack Obama and McCain computers - wayne
http://www.newsweek.com/id/167581/

======
utnick
"Officials at the FBI and the White House told the Obama campaign that they
believed a foreign entity or organization sought to gather information on the
evolution of both camps' policy positions—information that might be useful in
negotiations with a future administration."

Or you know these 'hackers' could have just watched CNN. For some reason this
story seems pretty farfetched.

~~~
hugh
Well perhaps the article doesn't put it in quite the right way, but to put it
another way: if you were Russian or Chinese intelligence and you had the
opportunity to read, say, the Obama camp's internal memos, wouldn't you want
to do so?

As an example, presumably Obama has various advisors on foreign policy, and
they'll disagree. Some of them will advocate taking a harder line with (say)
Russia, while others will advocate a softer line. If I were Russian
intelligence I'd want to know who was who, so I could keep track of those
advisors if and when they move into positions within the next administration.

------
maurycy
Welcome to Spying 2.0

